# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس در شرکت هنر عمران ایرانیان ( مستقر در علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران )

## kamdin

با سلام و احترام

شرکت هنر عمران ایرانیان از شرکت های IT مستقر در پارک علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران در نظر دارد جهت تکمیل کادر فنی خود افراد واجد شرایط را که به موارد ذکر شده در زیر تسلط دارند استخدام نماید :

1-
 تسلط به اوپن سورس ها مخصوصاً جوملا

2-
css , java script , jquery , php & mysql

3-
طراح گرافیک مسلط به فتوشاپ

4-
مسلط به فعالیت بر روی سیستم های وب کنفرانس مثل bigbluebutton و سیستم های آموزش مجازی مثل مودل و efront و ... (تسلط به اکشن اسکریپت ها برای وب کنفرانس اهمیت ویژه ای دارد. )

5-
برنامه نویس سی شارپ

6-
image processing

7-
زبان های تحت سرورهای میندوز asp.net , sql server و معماری mvc

دوستانی که در زمینه های ذکر شده تسلط دارند لطفاً رزومه ی کاری خود را برای ما ارسال نمایند تا پس از بررسی رزومه ، هماهنگی لازم جهت مصاحبه ی حضوری انجام شود.

آدرس 1 : تهران ، بلوار کشاورز ، نبش وصال شیرازی ، ساختمان پردیس علوم دانشگاه تهران ، پلاک 198 ، طبقه دوم ، واحد 12 ، شرکت هنر عمران ایرانیان

آدرس 2 : تهران ، بلوار کشاورز ، وصال شیرازی ، کوچه شاهد ، پلاک 17 ، ساختمان مرکز خلاقیت و نو آوری پارک علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران ، طبقه اول ، واحد 105 ، شرکت هنر عمران ایرانیان

تلفن : 02188982979
نمابر : 02188984402

پست الکترونیک ( جهت ارسال رزومه ) : info@iacbook.com

همراه 1 : 09354196545
همراه 2 : 09126788097
همراه 3 : 09213173625


با تشکر
کامدین حاجی میرزایی

شرکت هنر عمران ایرانیان

----------


## kamdin

دوستان در هر کدام از فیلدهای ذکر شده در بالا تسلط دارید لطفاً رزومه بفرستید به ایمیلی که معرفی شده و خواهشمندیم در رزومه های ارسالی اگر نمونه کاری دارید ذکر کنید و همچنین تلفن خودتون رو هم ذکر کنید.

هدف شرکت استخدام تمام وقت در اولویت اول و یا پاره وفت در اولویت دوم هست . اما پروژه ای و غیره خیر !
حضور در شرکت الزامیست

حقوق + پاداش + بیمه

----------


## kamdin

دوستان همچنان منتظر ارسال رزومه های شما هستیم

استخدام در زبان های تحت ویندوز و آشنایی به معماری mvc نیز به موارد فوق افزوده شد.

دوستان نیاز نیست به همه ی موارد با هم تسلط داشته باشند ، به هر کدام از موارد ذکر شده هم تسلط و آشنایی داشته باشید رزومه ی خودتون رو ارسال کنید.

فعالیت بصورت پروژه ای نداریم ، لطفاً در خصوص فعالیت پروژه ای و خارج از شرکت رزومه ارسال نفرمایید.
با تشکر

----------


## fjm11100

این روزها کمتر برنامه نویسی که تجربه داشته باشه بصورت تمام وقت یا نیمه وقت جذب میشه مگر اینکه شرکت بزرگ و یا زمینه فعالیت جذابی باشه و یا حقوق های خیلی بالا درخواست میدن که اگه گرفت بصرفه. از روی تجربه و فقط جهت توصیه عرض می کنم که بهتره یا افراد صفر کیلومتر بگیرید یا out source کنید وگرنه زمانتون را از دست میدید.

----------


## kamdin

درود
دوست عزیز پروژه های بزرگ دست شرکت هایی هست که دارن با ارگان های بزرگ کار می کنن و هیچ وقت چنین شرکت هایی پروژه های خودشون رو بیرون از شرکت نمی برند.
آدم های بزرگ هم معمولاً در شرکت هایی که آینده ی کاری دارن استخدام میشن و کار می کنن و هیچ ارگانی کار خودش رو به کسی که شرکت معتبر نیست و ضمانت اجرایی وجود نداره نمیده ، حتی اگه اون پروژه بخواد مفت تموم بشه !

لازمه که بگم شرکت هنر عمران ایرانیان یکی از شرکت های مستقر در پارک علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران هست و با ارگان های بزرگی هم فعالیت داریم مثل ناجا و ...
مثلاً ما الان پروژه ای رو داریم برای مانیتورینگ دوربین های ناجا در سطح کل کشور که منطق میگه هیچ وقت چنین پروژه ای با بودجه ی چند صد میلیون تومنی رو خارج از شرکت نمیفرستیم و کسانی هم که فکر می کنن کسی پروژه ای رو سمتشون میفرسته اشتباه می کنند ، چون همیشه پروژه های کوچیک و پیش و پا افتاده و ارزون بصورت آوت سورس ارائه میشن و بقیه بصورت روابطی و بین شرکت ها شاید آوت سورس بشه و به اشخاص کسی آوت سورس نمی کنه  ، حتی شرکت هایی هم که برای آوت سورس در نظر گرفته میشن شرکت های معتبری باید باشند و کلی مراحل داره و به همین راحتیا نیست ...
حتی کوچکترین پروژه های شرکتی ما وب سایت ها و سامانه های دانشگاهی هستند که چنین پروژه هایی رو هم لااقل ما هیچ وقت آوت سورس نمی کنیم !
بنده خودم برنامه نویس هستم  و آموزش برنامه نویسی هم به خیلیا در کلاس های عمومی و خصوصی دادم... استخدام جهت گسترش نیروی کاری شرکته و نه اینکه صرفاً شرکت بخواد یه پروژه رو انجام بده و سودی بکنه و بطور کلی بده و بره  !...
نه ما و نه شرکت های دیگه چنین کاری رو انجام نمیدن ، اینو مطمئن باشید .. شاید در حد پروژه های چند میلیونی باشه ، اما در حد بزرگتر غیر ممکنه ! مگر اینکه شرکت خیلی پرتی باشه و چیزی از خودش نداشته باشه !

مورد دیگه ای هم که هست اینه که ما پروژه ای بعنوان اختراع داریم که بصورت پتنت در امریکا هم ثبت شده و این محیط ها رو در حدی نمیدونیم که خیلی چیزا رو بگیم و خیلی از مسائل شرکت محرمانه هست ! نه تنها من بلکه تمام شرکت های بزرگ دیگه هم همین حالت رو دارن ...
پس بدونید کسانیکه وارد شرکتی میشن یا باید جایی باشن که آینده ی کاری براشون داشته باشه و پیشرفت کنند و موقعیت شغلی بدست بیارن و بیمه بشن و دورنمای مناسبی برای زندگیشون داشته باشند و یا بعضی به قول شما همون کارهای خرده ریز رو انجام بدن که هیچ آینده ی کاری براشون نخواهد داشت.
اینکه شما سیاست زندگیتون این نیست و کار تو خونه رو ترجیح میدین نمیتونید بگید که بقیه هم مثل شما فکر می کنن ، *چون رزومه های ارسال شده چیز دیگه ای رو میگه ;)
*
پروژه ای که نیاز به 10 نفر برنامه نویس داره یا پروژه ای که مربوط به ارگان های بزرگ هست و از نطر امنیتی اهمیت ویژه ای داره هیچ وقت آوت سورس نمیشه ... اینو مطمئن باشید ;)
ما هم زمانیکه اطلاعیه ی استخدام میدیم شاید کلاً 20 نفر رزومه بدن ، حتی شده تو هر دوره یک نفر رو استخدام کنیم ، اینکار رو می کنیم ، *ولی سعی می کنیم کسی رو انتخاب کنیم که سرش به تنش بیارزه ;)* بقیه ی موارد تکنیک های مدیریتی هست که پرسنل رو راضی می کنه و سعی می کنیم در ارتقای موقعیت شغلیشون کاری کنیم که خودشون حس کنند نسبت به محیط بیرون در موقعیت خیلی خوبی قرار گرفتن ، در صورتیکه خودشون مشاهده می کنند که اختلاف بین محیط بیرون و درون یک شرکت خوب چیه ... :)
شما وقتی به واسطه ی کار در یک شرکت بتونید با جاهای بزرگ کار کنید و پای میز فنی آدمای بزرگی در سطح کشور و خارج از کشور قرار بگیرید و به جلسات سطح بالا برید و ... درک می کنید که طراحی یه قالب یا یه سایت چند میلیونی پیش این چیزا از نظر اهمیت صفره :)

موفق باشید
کام دین حاجی میرزایی

----------


## fjm11100

قصد ناراحت کردن نداشتم فقط از روی تجربه گفتم. ضمنا من دیگه درامدم از برنامه نویسی نیست و فقط دلی کد میزنم پس واسه اینکه به من بدینش نگفتم :لبخند: 
ضمنا اگر دنبال پتنت و اختراع این حرفها هستین 2-3 تا موضوع توپ دارم که خودم حال دنبالش رفتن را ندارم چون تا حالا که ثمری نداشته برام حداقل اگر شما میتونید ببرید ثبت کنید شاید بتونید به بهره برداری برسونید خلق الله هم استفاده کنند
1- طرحی برای بسیار کوچک کردن هایپرمارکتها و از بین بردن صف صندوق و سرقت در کنار لذت بردن از شاپینگ
2- طرحی برای کاهش تصادفات جاده ای
3- طرحی برای جلوگیری از کف زنی در طلافروشی ها
و....

----------


## kamdin

درود
دوست عزیز ممنون از توضیحاتتون

باور کنید نمیخوام تعریف کنم از خیلی کارایی که کردیم و داریم انجام میدیم ... اما ایشالا بزودی خواهید دید که همین شرکت ( هنر عمران ایرانیان = پایگاه تخصصی ایاک بوک ) بزودی تاثیر بسیار زیادی روی آی تی در ایران و خارج از ایران خواهد گذاشت ... این جزو دورنمای برنامه ی چند سال آینده ی شرکت هست و طرح بسیار شگفت انگیزی رو هم در این راستا پیاده کردیم که وقتی تو جلسات علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران رونمایی کردیم همه ی شرکت ها شگفت زده شدند ... 
بزودی طرح فوق در صدا و سیما هم پخش میشه و انعکاس طرح آی تی ما به خارج از ایران هم خواهد رسید ... 
طرح فوق وب سایتی هست که معتقدم روزی جلوی بزرگان دنیای وب از جمله یاهو و گوگل و فیس بوک قرار خواهد گرفت ...
البته طرح های عجیب و قریب زیاد داریم که همشون هم از نظر فنی مراحلش انجام شده و فقط در فاز های زمانی خودشون رونمایی میشن 

یکی از مدلسازی ها در بازار های رقابت حرفه ای استفاده از تاکتیک های فوتبال هست! ... مثلاً یک شرکتی مثل کاله انواع ماست های خودش رو در یک ترکیب حمله ای یا تدافعی میچینه ! مثلاً دو تا ماست خاصی که تولید می کنه نقش حمله رو در بازار دارن و 5 تا هافبک هستن و 3 تا دفاع !
حالا فرق اینا میدونید چیه؟
اون محصولی که در حمله قرار میگیره با وجه تمایز خودش باعث میشه شما بازار رو تو دست بگیرید و اون محصولاتی که در میانه قرار میگیرند بیشتر برای حفظ مشتری هستند و ...

اینا رو به این دلیل گفتم که بدونید هر سیستمی برای موفقیتش نیاز به ذهنیت خاصی داره و همیشه کسی برنده هست که حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه و بتونه آدمای وفادار به سیستم خودش رو جذب کنه :)
به همین دلیله که ما دنبال کسانی هستیم که وفادار به سیستم باشند و شرکت رو از آن خودشون ببینن ...
پیشرفت و قدرت اتفاقی بدست نمیاد ... همه جای دنیا این مسائل وجود داره که آدما دنبال منافع شخصی هستن و این چیز خیلی عجیبی نیست و مهم اینه که چقدر سیاست داشته باشید و بتونید همه طرف رو با هم اداره کنید که این امر از تکنیک های مدیریتی هر فرده ...

موفق باشید

----------


## agusta.ada

با سلام
میدونم ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی شما از java هم استفاده می کنید مثلا در پروژه های در سطح کشوری مثل همون دوربین هایی که گفتید یا اینکه اونهارم با دات نت پیاده ساری میکنید.

----------


## kamdin

دوست عزیز هر زبانی در محل مورد نیاز خودش کاربرد داره و جاوا هم یکی از پر کاربردترین زبان ها هست که در پروژه ی فوق هم استفاده شده ...

----------


## ehsan_hpshk

سلام
می تونم بپرسم حقوق مدنظر شما چقدره؟ واقعیتش من اصفهان هستم و میخوام برای کار و آینده بیام تهران اما دارم الان شرکتا رو رصد می کنم ببینم چه شرکتی رو میتونم روش حساب کنم

اگه میشه شرایط کاری رو مشخص تر توضیح بدین : حقوق - بیمه - سابقه مورد نیاز - چند وقته قرارداد میبندین ؟

لطفا از این که بگویین این موارد بستگی به طرف داره  و بستگی به سوادش پرهیز کنین چون بالاخره شرکتا یه مبنای ذهنی برای موارد استخدامیشون دارن
ممنون

----------


## kamdin

سلام 
دوست عزیز ما برنامه نویس ارشد رو حدود 1.200.000 الی 1.500.000حقوق میدیم.
برنامه نویس نیمه حرفه ای رو حدود 700.000 تا 1.000.000
برنامه نویس مبتدی رو حدود 500.000

*مواردی پاداش و اضافه کاری هم جدا از موارد بالا در نظر گرفته میشه*
انتخاب پرسنل ارشد به همین سادگی نیست و باید خیلی قابلیت های بالایی داشته باشید و بتونید به همه ی قسمت های پیشرفته ترین پروژه ها تسلط داشته باشید ... انواع معماری ها و مسائل امنیتی و طراحی پروژه و دیتابیس ها و زبان های مختلف رو لازمه که در حد حرفه ای بلد باشید ...

اکثر برنامه نویس هایی که در حد خیلی خوبی هستند در گروه برنامه نویس ارشد قرار نمی گیرند! چون نقص های زیادی دارند و لازمه که تجربه ی کافی رو بدست بیارن
*البته ما حقوقی که به برنامه نویس متوسط میدیم رو خیلیا به برنامه نویس ارشدشون هم نمیدن !*

----------


## masato

اینو خیلی با حال بود



> طرح فوق وب سایتی هست که معتقدم روزی جلوی بزرگان دنیای وب از جمله یاهو و گوگل و فیس بوک قرار خواهد گرفت ...

----------


## 13001300

واقعا خوب مچ گرفتید دم شما گرم . تورو خدا کی می خواد ماها رو استخدام کنه . کسی که خودش ....

----------


## jpjpjp

> دوست عزیز ما برنامه نویس ارشد رو حدود 1.200.000 الی 1.500.000حقوق میدیم.
> برنامه نویس نیمه حرفه ای رو حدود 700.000 تا 1.000.000
> برنامه نویس مبتدی رو حدود 500.000


با اضافه كاري و مزايا ميشه بگين چقدر ميشه.

----------


## kamdin

هر کسی دوست داشت رزومه بفرسته ! هر چند که تعداد خیلی خوبی رزومه ارسال شده و انتخاب هایی انجام شده ...
هدفم این نیست که بخوام در مورد پروژه های محرمانه ی شرکت حرفی بزنم ! کسانی که رزومه فرستادن و اینجا مشغول به کار شدند متوجه خیلی چیزا شدن ! همین کافیه ;)

...

----------


## kamdin

هر کسی که فکر می کنه توانایی داره رزومه ارسال کنه تا بررسی انجام بشه که در نهایت از بین رزومه ها تعدادی انتخاب میشن و در مصاحبه ی حضوری هم فرم مربوطه تکمیل می شود و تست توانمندی ها بصورت عملی گرفته میشه و انتخاب نهایی انجام میشه ...
اینجا محل مناسبی برای بحث در مورد حقوق و مزایا نیست و همه موارد بصورت نسبی عنوان شدن و همه چیز بستگی به توانایی متقاضی و نیاز شرکت داره .

موفق باشید

----------


## ardeshir67

با سلام.
ببخشید می خواستم ببینم برای من هم امکان کار برای شما وجود دارد؟
من از ساعت 8 تا 3:30 جایی مشغول به کار هستم.
می خواستم ببینم میتونم برای شیفت عصر با شما همکاری داشته باشم.
من ساکن تجریش هستم.
محل کارمم همون جا هستش.
با تشکر.

----------


## kamdin

سلام دوست عزیز
لطفاً رزومه ی خودتون رو ارسال کنید و شرایط خودتون رو هم داخلش ذکر کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## Sayehkhamoushi

به برنامه نویس حرفه ای 1 میلیون و 200 می دهید؟ خیلی کم نیست ؟ الان حقوق پایه منشی در وزارت کار بیشتر از اینه که

----------

